# When Dogs Attack!



## hvardaman (Aug 19, 2009)

Rufus playing with the hose.


----------



## scubabear6 (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL  Great Capture!!!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 20, 2009)

omfg...   HOLY ****.

I had a dog that used to do that, but MAN...   That's terrifying!!!

Awesome capture.


----------



## zoogirlbc (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL, my dog does that. Never thought to photograph it...


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 21, 2009)

*blinks*

...

*blinks again*


----------



## manaheim (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually, given my new avatar, I think I should now say...

"Smithers... _release the hounds!_"

"Eeeeeeeeeeeeeexcellent."


----------



## EleanorW (Aug 21, 2009)

I have 2 water crazy dogs - I'll have to try and catch them playing next time


----------



## JayClark79 (Aug 21, 2009)

he's giving us the LAAAAAZZZZYYYYY EYE


----------



## JamesMason (Aug 21, 2009)

lol. Love it


----------



## Onemarshboy (Aug 21, 2009)

he he love it!! the 'wild eyes' are classic!


----------



## Yemme (Aug 21, 2009)

Cute and deadly at the same time...


----------



## dl4449 (Aug 21, 2009)

Great picture.:thumbup:
Is that a Staffordshire? How old
Great dog bad rap. Mine loves playing in the water
Troy


----------



## ocular (Aug 21, 2009)

Reminds me of one of those disney aliens.


----------



## harvey3 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm just wondering how many shoots you've taken until catching this. LOL

great shot!


----------



## hvardaman (Aug 22, 2009)

Haha thanks everyone. He is actually a boston terrier and i got this photo in only a couple of trys. He loves the water so sometime soon i might get some more.


----------

